# Does anyone know where to buy the new Alien X



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I am looking to shoot the Rytera Alien X around Houston. I called the Manf and they said Viking is a dealer but has not ordered any as of yet. Please help if you know!!!! 

Manwitaplan


----------

